# Barrymore can go “years” without sex



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

It looks like her next husband is already in for a dead bedroom.









Drew Barrymore says she can go 'years' without sex — Fox News


On her talk show this week actress Drew Barrymore said that she is fine being abstinent for "years." In the past, she has set she's avoided dating to focus on her two daughters.




apple.news


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> It looks like her next husband is already in for a dead bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he can't say he wasn't warned 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, given her track record (pretty standard especially for Hollywood), she needs to fix herself and her husband picker first anyway.

I can go a long time without sex but not if I'm partnered up.

On another note, I've always found Drew very attractive. Too bad she can't find someone she finds attractive enough to be regularly hungry for.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Sounds like she wants to be a mother, not a wife. I wonder if any of this had to do with her divorce?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> Sounds like she wants to be a mother, not a wife. I wonder if any of this had to do with her divorce?


Being honest is good though and, given her current status, nothing wrong with being a good mom.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Being honest is good though and, given her current status, nothing wrong with being a good mom.


I agree in her case. I just wonder how many other people think this way but don’t share that upon getting married.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

My fires got doused after DDay 2 and really haven’t come back. I can and will go years without sex, and simply raise my kids, no problem there. 

I had never once put my ex in a dead bedroom, quite the opposite. I know if I decided to date again, and met a person that made me reconsider my single status… I know I wouldn’t have problems in that aspect. I believe my desire is directly linked to my heart, and sex for the sake of having it sounds horrible to me. Right now I’m like Olaf and would just like a warm hug, not to be penetrated. 🤣

Maybe she had a horrible divorce and it killed her desire to be with someone for now?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I think this is the difference between men and women.

If my husband died or we divorced, I could easily go years without sex. It doesn’t mean if I was married or in a committed relationship then I wouldn’t want sex. I currently want it more than my husband can provide.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anastasia6 said:


> I think this is the difference between men and women.
> 
> If my husband died or we divorced, I could easily go years without sex. It doesn’t mean if I was married or in a committed relationship then I wouldn’t want sex. I currently want it more than my husband can provide.


Oh, well it really isn't a man woman thing.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Oh, well it really isn't a man woman thing.


I agree to some extent that it isn’t gendered.

However do you deny that on this site there are way more men then women who believe if someone doesn’t need sex at least once a week there is something wrong with them or they are low drive?

I know many women who don’t masturbate including myself. People on this site would argue I’m low drive but really it’s just different for me. I’ve recognized a pattern on this site that more women then men can go without sex and/or masturbating. 

Are there exceptions of course. But look at the post and the reactions. Gendered.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> I could easily go years without sex.
> 
> I think this is the difference between men and women.


I have seen this in some middle-aged female friends of mine that have been divorced for years.

Divorced and not dating, and not having sex or intimacy *for years.*

Yes, I agree, men and woman are very different.

I could not do that.

I always concluded that they must be masturbating.
Or, something?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> I think this is the difference between men and women.
> 
> If my husband died or we divorced, I could easily go years without sex. It doesn’t mean if I was married or in a committed relationship then I wouldn’t want sex. I currently want it more than my husband can provide.


I think it’s also a biological issue. Men have a need to release, one way or another, it’s not staying in our bodies. Women, obviously, have nothing to release.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anastasia6 said:


> I agree to some extent that it isn’t gendered.
> 
> However do you deny that on this site there are way more men then women who believe if someone doesn’t need sex at least once a week there is something wrong with them or they are low drive?
> 
> ...


There are quite a few ladies here who have left duds.

I've also encountered a surprising number of men irl with very low to non existent drives.

I'm convinced that the difference between men and women on this isn't that much with probably women being the bigger percentage of humans who can go a long time without.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> I agree to some extent that it isn’t gendered.
> 
> However do you deny that on this site there are way more men then women who believe if someone doesn’t need sex at least once a week there is something wrong with them or they are low drive?
> 
> ...


TY for this post (and no I'm not being a wise-ass). Kinda hard for me to imagine this, but gives me a much better insight into women in general. I realize that there has to be an emotional connection for sex for most women, and that they are reactionary in nature, but to not even have the drive to do it yourself is enlightening.....


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

jlg07 said:


> TY for this post (and no I'm not being a wise-ass). Kinda hard for me to imagine this, but gives me a much better insight into women in general. I realize that there has to be an emotional connection for sex for most women, and that they are reactionary in nature, but to not even have the drive to do it yourself is enlightening.....


You are welcome. I’ve tried over the years to offer insight. I can only speak for myself and the women I’m close enough with to talk about quiet things.

Usually I’m just insulted for it.

But I can tell you I like sex 5-10 times a week maybe more never had that opportunity. But I have no desire to masturbate. It is absolutely emotional. 

Which is why women who are upset often don’t want sex.

But give me a lucious man whose mentally stimulated me then I’ll be ready for physical stimulation and mutual gratification.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

So I’m assuming the point is indifference? Like, drew Barrymore could take it or leave it? She doesn’t care if she has sex or not?

my point being is this: I CAN go a long time without sex, but that wouldn’t be my choice. I’d much rather have sex every day.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anastasia6 said:


> Which is why women who are upset often don’t want sex.


This just isn't accurate. You have anecdotal experience. I do as well. I also know of a lot of women who do want sex regardless of relationship status and masturbate regularly.

Mrs. Conan loves sex when she is upset or angry, even if I'm the one she is upset or angry with.

I find it almost impossible to get aroused when I'm angry or upset, especially with my wife.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> I have seen this in some middle-aged female friends of mine that have been divorced for years.
> 
> Divorced and not dating, and not having sex or intimacy *for years.*
> 
> ...


Or something


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> This just isn't accurate. You have anecdotal experience. I do as well. I also know of a lot of women who do want sex regardless of relationship status and masturbate regularly.
> 
> Mrs. Conan loves sex when she is upset or angry, even if I'm the one she is upset or angry with.
> 
> I find it almost impossible to get aroused when I'm angry or upset, especially with my wife.


I never said every woman is like this. There are just more women than men like this is my supposition.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Like, drew Barrymore could take it or leave it?


Unaware of her history, but maybe she has been burnt so badly she is just done. Of course also, celebrities often say things for the notoriety and don't really mean what they say on camera.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> It looks like her next husband is already in for a dead bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's a fair statement to make.

Some women don't care to have sex enough to screw around without an emotional connection or commitment, especially if they have children to care for. My mom did that. Many friends and female relatives who divorced and didn't care to date around also did.

In my case, I think I felt the need to date after my divorce because I'd been deprived and lonely for a long time in my marriage, or I might have gone that route too. I can't speak for other women, but I'm definitely not LD, or care to masturbate now that I'm in a relationship. 

But, unlike many men, women seem to have higher standards for sex and would rather go without than make do 😂


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> I think it’s also a biological issue. Men have a need to release, one way or another, it’s not staying in our bodies. Women, obviously, have nothing to release.


My Krakken disagrees.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> I have seen this in some middle-aged female friends of mine that have been divorced for years.
> 
> Divorced and not dating, and not having sex or intimacy *for years.*
> 
> ...


Sometimes people transfer their sexual energy to other stuff in their lives and thus they don't need sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Anastasia6 said:


> I never said every woman is like this. There are just more women than men like this is my supposition.


It probably depends on the bloodline and culture I suppose.

I have observed every woman in my family, with the exception of my grandmother, behave like mindless nymphos. The best of them got control of themselves sooner than later but all of them loved sex, often at the expense of solid relations and financial situations.

They don't appear to slow down when they get older either.😉


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Sometimes people transfer their sexual energy to other stuff in their lives and thus they don't need sex.


Some famous men in history did just that, Nickola Tesla for one. Some people simply have different priorities.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> But, unlike many men, women seem to have higher standards for sex and would rather go without than make do 😂


I'm thinking about giving an overview of the women I'm related to.

They are all mostly serious man-eaters.😉


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I'm thinking about giving an overview of the women I'm related to.
> 
> They are all mostly serious man-eaters.😉


No offense, but that sounds rather depressing. Sex is great and all, but I can't respect anyone who'd let their life go to **** pursuing it.

Were they drug addicts too by any chance?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Anastasia6 said:


> Which is why women who are upset often don’t want sex.


Yeah like @ConanHub, my wife is happy to share sex if she has just been upset with me or still is. Whereas if I have just been upset with my wife or still am, I refuse to have sex with her.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> I don't think that's a fair statement to make.
> 
> Some women don't care to have sex enough to screw around without an emotional connection or commitment, especially if they have children to care for. My mom did that. Many friends and female relatives who divorced and didn't care to date around also did.
> 
> ...


So you’re trying to convince me that she’s going to magically turn the switch back on if she was to get remarried and start having sex 4-5x a week after not having it in years? Moreover, she’s not having it because she doesn’t need it or want it, not because of a lack of opportunity. Im thinking…buyer beware…
No way I’d date or marry a woman if I knew this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> No offense, but that sounds rather depressing. Sex is great and all, but I can't respect anyone who'd let their life go to **** pursuing it.
> 
> Were they drug addicts too by any chance?


Drugs? Not so much. Naval officers, millionaire real estate brokers, IT specialists, hunters, entrepreneurs, pilots, wives and mothers. Hot blooded, driven and aggressive women. They all could have just used a bit more self control though some didn't act stupid for long.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> Some famous men in history did just that, Nickola Tesla for one. Some people simply have different priorities.


That’s probably why I never invented anything 🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Some famous men in history did just that, Nickola Tesla for one. Some people simply have different priorities.


I love Tesla!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

TXTrini said:


> But, unlike many men, women seem to have higher standards for sex and would rather go without than make do 😂


I'm not one of the many.

Variously when unattached and single post divorce, I turned down a lot of women who explicitly asked to share sex with me, or who tried to pick me up at venues, or who asked me out on dates. Which meant I sometimes went a few weeks without sharing sex and even a few months on a few occasions as well. All because I wasn't attracted to them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> I'm not one of the many.
> 
> Variously when unattached and single post divorce, I turned down a lot of women who explicitly asked to share sex with me, or who tried to pick me up at venues, or who asked me out on dates. Which meant I sometimes went a few weeks without sharing sex and even a few months on a few occasions as well. All because I wasn't attracted to them.


I turned down hundreds myself.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> So you’re trying to convince me that she’s going to magically turn the switch back on if she was to get remarried and start having sex 4-5x a week after not having it in years? Moreover, she’s not having it because she doesn’t need it or want it, not because of a lack of opportunity. Im thinking…buyer beware…
> No way I’d date or marry a woman if I knew this.


I'm not trying to convince you of anything. Besides who says she'd want sex 4 or 5 times a week anyway? Most people average way less, married or single. 

Here's the blundspot of that thinking... if she was vaulting every pole in her way, that would be another buyer beware. I swear you just can't please everyone no matter what you do, might as well do you. 

Somehow I doubt she'll have issues getting another man if/when she wants one. She's already snagged 3 husbands (maybe more?)


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> if she was vaulting every pole in her way


You have such a way with words 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Drugs? Not so much. Naval officers, millionaire real estate brokers, IT specialists, hunters, entrepreneurs, pilots, wives and mothers. Hot blooded, driven and aggressive women. They all could have just used a bit more self control though some didn't act stupid for long.


Thank goodness for that at least! Hey, if self control were easy, most of us would be better people than we are. 

The way you made them sound, I was expecting a more miserable tale of woe.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> So you’re trying to convince me that she’s going to magically turn the switch back on if she was to get remarried and start having sex 4-5x a week after not having it in years? Moreover, she’s not having it because she doesn’t need it or want it, not because of a lack of opportunity. Im thinking…buyer beware…
> No way I’d date or marry a woman if I knew this.


 So, if a woman’s sex drive is linked to being treated well, being in love in a monogamous relationship, that makes them damaged goods if they haven’t found someone to share that desire with for several years. 🤔

Well, I’m glad to know I’d be ruled out of the dating pool by men who think that way about me if that’s the case. It rather makes things easier for both parties. I’ll make sure to mention that soon into dating when I choose to do that again. (In years.)


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I'm not trying to convince you of anything. Besides who says she'd want sex 4 or 5 times a week anyway? Most people average way less, married or single.
> 
> Here's the blundspot of that thinking... if she was vaulting every pole in her way, that would be another buyer beware. I swear you just can't please everyone no matter what you do, might as well do you.
> 
> Somehow I doubt she'll have issues getting another man if/when she wants one. She's already snagged 3 husbands (maybe more?)


Pretty sure she spent most of her youth vaulting all the poles. She likely just knows exactly what she wants and is satisfied with her life as is for the moment. Who knows?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> My Krakken disagrees.


I love you.


QuietRiot said:


> So, if a woman’s sex drive is linked to being treated well, being in love in a monogamous relationship, that makes them damaged goods if they haven’t found someone to share that desire with for several years.


Interesting how it flips, isn't it?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> So, if a woman’s sex drive is linked to being treated well, being in love in a monogamous relationship, that makes them damaged goods if they haven’t found someone to share that desire with for several years. 🤔
> 
> Well, I’m glad to know I’d be ruled out of the dating pool by men who think that way about me if that’s the case. It rather makes things easier for both parties. I’ll make sure to mention that soon into dating when I choose to do that again. (In years.)


I think if a woman’s drive is so low she can go years without it, it’s certainly a red flag for me. I mean, if I go years and years without alcohol, I’ve got to consider myself a non drinker, right? I’m not going to suddenly start drinking every night, even if a found the world’s greatest beer. It’s simply not on my mind.
Of course my example is not for a recovering alcoholic that is intentionally trying to avoid alcohol and one drink can send them into relapse.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

KindBuddha said:


> Drew Barrymore did not say she wasn't going to have sex for years, or ever went any appreciable length of time without sex in her life. And even if she did, it could just be hollyweird b.s. She just said she COULD eschew sex for years. Not that she HAD. Not that she WOULD.


Semantics.
I remember my ex telling me she’d be fine with never having sex again in her life. Thankfully, I was gone before she could see that through.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> I think if a woman’s drive is so low she can go years without it, it’s certainly a red flag for me. I mean, if I go years and years without alcohol, I’ve got to consider myself a non drinker, right? I’m not going to suddenly start drinking every night, even if a found the world’s greatest beer. It’s simply not on my mind.
> Of course my example is not for a recovering alcoholic that is intentionally trying to avoid alcohol and one drink can send them into relapse.


Maybe a non drinker who didn’t feel the desire to drink, so they didn’t, would drink a glass of wine or two every night for the rest of their lives if they were to move to a beautiful vineyard in Italy.

So you’re only comfortable dating a woman who must have sex, because it’s sex and their body wants it… and that desire has nothing to do with you and your relationship?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

QuietRiot said:


> Maybe a non drinker who didn’t feel the desire to drink, so they didn’t, would drink a glass of wine or two every night for the rest of their lives if they were to move to a beautiful vineyard in Italy.
> 
> So you’re only comfortable dating a woman who must have sex, because it’s sex and their body wants it… and that desire has nothing to do with you and your relationship?


It’s possible, but I wouldn’t count on it. Moving to a vineyard in Italy? So what, I’d have to move her in to an apartment above a sex shop? 🤣

As for your second part, I’m comfortable dating a woman that has the same desires that I do. If she loves cooking, I’d cook with her. If I love going to the beach, I’d expect her to come with me. If she doesn’t like the beach and hasn’t been for a decade, she’s not going to consistently go with me, even if I am Brad Pitt’s twin.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> Some famous men in history did just that, Nickola Tesla for one. Some people simply have different priorities.


I’m a simple man. I strongly believe my priorities will never shift. I’m thankful for the Teslas of the world….. I’ll keep on screwing for as long as I can


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> My Krakken disagrees.


I have no idea what this means but found it hilarious for some reason.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> No offense, but that sounds rather depressing. Sex is great and all, but I can't respect anyone who'd let their life go to **** pursuing it.
> 
> Were they drug addicts too by any chance?


TXTrini’s respect in me dropping in 5…4…3…2…..


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

LATERILUS79 said:


> TXTrini’s respect in me dropping in 5…4…3…2…..


What does that matter?

Besides, you can't let your life go to **** unless you plan to neglect your kids, in which case, noone will respect you, not even you.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> My Krakken disagrees.


I had to laugh as I frequently tell my husband he’s in trouble cause he let the kraken out. Or woke her up.
🤣


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> I have no idea what this means but found it hilarious for some reason.


I didn’t know either but was afraid to ask


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> I didn’t know either but was afraid to ask


I envisioned a giant erection being released...


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> What does that matter?
> 
> Besides, you can't let your life go to **** unless you plan to neglect your kids, in which case, noone will respect you, not even you.


Lol. Just a joke. That was it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> I didn’t know either but was afraid to ask


Have you not watched Clash of the Titans?

I watched it as a kid in the cinema, then watched the remake of it in another cinema with my kids.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Personal said:


> Have you not watched Clash of the Titans?
> 
> I watched it as a kid in the cinema, then watched the remake of it in another cinema with my kids.


I don’t think I ever did. Do I need to watch to learn what a kraken is? Hint? 🤣


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> I envisioned a giant erection being released...


I thought it maybe was a vajayjay?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> I thought it maybe was a vajayjay?


Can’t speak for quietriot. For me it’s a state of being a hungry monster who can’t get enough of my husband specifically his penis. That’s a 3x day if he can handle it and would possibly be more but he can’t handle it.

It hunts him. It won’t leave him in peace and he’s not safe anywhere when the kraken is about.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> I don’t think I ever did. Do I need to watch to learn what a kraken is? Hint? 🤣


I take it you all have never watched Clash of the Titans. It’s kind of a huge catch phrase since that movie and the new one… RELEASE THE KRAKKKKKEEEEENNNNNN!

And then the huge monster starts killing things. No???

you said women have nothing to release and I immediately thought RELEASE THE KRAKEN!!!!!










It’s like the saying that unleashed a million memes. No? Crickets. 🤣


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> It’s possible, but I wouldn’t count on it. Moving to a vineyard in Italy? So what, I’d have to move her in to an apartment above a sex shop? 🤣
> 
> As for your second part, I’m comfortable dating a woman that has the same desires that I do. If she loves cooking, I’d cook with her. If I love going to the beach, I’d expect her to come with me. If she doesn’t like the beach and hasn’t been for a decade, she’s not going to consistently go with me, even if I am Brad Pitt’s twin.


The vineyard in Italy is your drinking equivalent to my “monogamous and loving relationship”. Living above a sex shop is the opposite of my desire being stoked. Lol

See what happens when we start mixing metaphors and symbolism and trying to make comparisons??? It just all goes the ****. 🤣

Im not saying I don’t like or enjoy or want sex in the right circumstances. But like Drew Barrymore… I can definitely go years without.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> The vineyard in Italy is your drinking equivalent to my “monogamous and loving relationship”. Living above a sex shop is the opposite of my desire being stoked. Lol
> 
> See what happens when we start mixing metaphors and symbolism and trying to make comparisons??? It just all goes the ****. 🤣
> 
> Im not saying I don’t like or enjoy or want sex in the right circumstances. But like Drew Barrymore… I can definitely go years without.


I’ll go further. I love sex, crave sex, initiate sex. But for me it’s like being a wine aficionado but only being offered beer. I might love living on a vineyard in Italy and drinking a couple glasses with every meal. 

But I could go a life time without missing a schlitz


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> I’ll go further. I love sex, crave sex, initiate sex. But for me it’s like being a wine aficionado but only being offered beer. I might love living on a vineyard in Italy and drinking a couple glasses with every meal.
> 
> But I could go a life time without missing a schlitz


Now I want to go to Italy and hang out on a vineyard and drink wine and eat olives.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> Now I want to go to Italy and hang out on a vineyard and drink wine and eat olives.


I have zero interest in wine or olives. Pizza, Gelato and Italian Stallions would be more my jam if I were on the prowl.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Thank goodness for that at least! Hey, if self control were easy, most of us would be better people than we are.
> 
> The way you made them sound, I was expecting a more miserable tale of woe.


Well, they are mostly horny and successful but have also had relationship issues obviously. LoL!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I have zero interest in wine or olives. Pizza, Gelato and Italian Stallions would be more my jam if I were on the prowl.


Good, we won’t have to fight for scarce resources. Les go.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TOO LATE -- Quiet Riot beat me to it -- I also had the "release the Kraken" from clash of the titans! Great minds and all that...


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> But I could go a life time without missing a schlitz


It just dawned on me. Maybe I’m a schlitz? 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> I take it you all have never watched Clash of the Titans. It’s kind of a huge catch phrase since that movie and the new one… RELEASE THE KRAKKKKKEEEEENNNNNN!
> 
> And then the huge monster starts killing things. No???
> 
> ...


This is the kraken I'm use to. 😋


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Thank goodness for that at least! Hey, if self control were easy, most of us would be better people than we are.
> 
> The way you made them sound, I was expecting a more miserable tale of woe.


BTW, I'm just sharing data on women I obviously know well. I don't respect lack of control at all. I do love most of them though they have been despicable at times.😉


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Seems like a lot here are jumping to conclusions.

She's talking about her not dating since she broke up with her husband in about 12/21. She not saying that she withheld sex from her husband, or does not like sex, etc.

_"The "He’s Just Not That Into You" star is not currently in a serious relationship and told the "Today" show in 2020 she was "scared" to find love again after her divorce and felt a part of her had "closed." "_​


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> If my husband died or we divorced, I could easily go years without sex.


I feel the same.

I love sex but I need to be sure the other person is not using me. I'm also scared of STDs. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Seems like a lot here are jumping to conclusions.
> 
> She's talking about her not dating since she broke up with her husband in about 12/21. She not saying that she withheld sex from her husband, or does not like sex, etc.
> 
> _"The "He’s Just Not That Into You" star is not currently in a serious relationship and told the "Today" show in 2020 she was "scared" to find love again after her divorce and felt a part of her had "closed." "_​


_"*What’s wrong with me that six months doesn’t seem like a very long time?*" she joked to co-host Ross Mathews about actor Andrew Garfield saying he abstained from the act for half a year to prepare to play a priest. _ 

That smells of LD to me...


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> _"*What’s wrong with me that six months doesn’t seem like a very long time?*" she joked to co-host Ross Mathews about actor Andrew Garfield saying he abstained from the act for half a year to prepare to play a priest. _
> 
> That smells of LD to me...


What is LD?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> What is LD?


"Low Drive" (sexually)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Why do we care about Barrymore?

Not unkindly, just wondering.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I went 7 years celibate at the end of my marriage. It had to happen because neither one of us was "all in" in that way anymore. Sex with each other would have been a horribly bizarre experience. We hung in there for the kids. Soooo, not much different than Barrymore in that I had other situations that took precedence over my sex life.

I was definitely not low drive nor did I somehow shut my switch off. I suffered in a sense but at the same time I didn't because it was a conscious choice I made for myself. Drew is going to wear some poor guy out once she gets back out into dating land. I feel for him lol!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had no sex for about 4 years now and I don't miss it. I don't think it's gendered. You just put your drive and focus into something else. It would be nice to have it, but when you are not in a relationship you don't think about it. To me, sex is connected to sharing your life with someone, it doesn't exist as an independent entity.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Not said:


> I went 7 years celibate at the end of my marriage. It had to happen because neither one of us was "all in" in that way anymore. Sex with each other would have been a horribly bizarre experience. We hung in there for the kids. Soooo, not much different than Barrymore in that I had other situations that took precedence over my sex life.
> 
> I was definitely not low drive nor did I somehow shut my switch off. I suffered in a sense but at the same time I didn't because it was a conscious choice I made for myself. Drew is going to wear some poor guy out once she gets back out into dating land. I feel for him lol!


I definitely respect your opinion and your personal experience. However, Barrymore coming off of three failed marriages and then saying "6 months is not a long time"? I'm thinking her next husband and her are going to have a conversation more like this:
Him: "hey Drew baby, want to get busy tonight?"
Her: "didn't we just have it a few nights ago?"
Him: "no dear, that was seven weeks ago?"
Her: "wow, time flies"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

RebuildingMe said:


> I definitely respect your opinion and your personal experience. However, Barrymore coming off of three failed marriages and then saying "6 months is not a long time"? I'm thinking her next husband and her are going to have a conversation more like this:
> Him: "hey Drew baby, want to get busy tonight?"
> Her: "didn't we just have it a few nights ago?"
> Him: "no dear, that was seven weeks ago?"
> Her: "wow, time flies"


It doesn't say in the article that she went six months with no sex when she was married. Or I can't find it.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

If I was married to Drew Barrymore, I could go without sex too. She's the village bicycle.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why do we care about Barrymore?
> 
> Not unkindly, just wondering.


I like her.😋

I don't think the article is a big deal though it sparked an interesting conversation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SCDad01 said:


> If I was married to Drew Barrymore, I could go without sex too. She's the village bicycle.


Really?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Really?


Yeah she's never done it for me. Think it was her marriage to Tom Green.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I like her.😋
> 
> I don't think the article is a big deal though it sparked an interesting conversation.


Thanks. I couldn't get there from here..🙂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SCDad01 said:


> Yeah she's never done it for me. Think it was her marriage to Tom Green.


Did she cheat on him?

I haven't researched her personal life at all.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> I definitely respect your opinion and your personal experience. However, Barrymore coming off of three failed marriages and then saying "6 months is not a long time"? I'm thinking her next husband and her are going to have a conversation more like this:
> Him: "hey Drew baby, want to get busy tonight?"
> Her: "didn't we just have it a few nights ago?"
> Him: "no dear, that was seven weeks ago?"
> Her: "wow, time flies"


another possibility is some Hollywood stud muffin will reboot her sexuality and she’ll be wearing him out day and night…. At least for awhile.

women’s sexuality can experience periods of dormancy but once a new guy comes along that trips her trigger, her mojo can come rushing back in like a run away freight train.

I have told this story here before but a number of years ago I hooked back up with an old FWB from my youth.

she was in her early 50s and a couple years post menopausal and had not had a period in a couple years.

she had not had any kind of relationship or any kind of sex for around half a dozen years.

per her statements she had been completely asexual and had no interest in dating or relationships or sex etc and hadn’t even masturbated in several years.

within weeks of us reminiscing about the good ol’ days of our youth and hooking back up, she was masturbating daily, watching porn, sending me porn clips showing me the things she wanted to do and she even set up a 3way between her and I and a gal she worked with 😃

But get this - Her periods came back!

she had been post menopausal for a couple 2-3 years and by all outward appearances asexual.

But after becoming sexually active again, not only did her whole attitude and demeanor towards sex changed, but her physiology and reproductive system rebooted.

when she went to her gynecologist to report she was menstruating again, the first question he asked was if she had become sexually active again and told her this was a thing.

so my point here is Drew’s next man might have a dead fish on his hands.

But, there is a possibility her mojo may come raging back with a vengeance and he may be getting fcked half to death for awhile.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Did she cheat on him?
> 
> I haven't researched her personal life at all.


I'm pretty sure they were married for like 5 minutes and got married on a talk show...if I remember correctly. Total publicity stunt. And where is that guy? I still remember his show, "This is the Tom Green show, it's not the Green Tom show..."

Anyways. I've always like Drew Barrymore. Ever since E.T.

Maybe she does keep people in a dead bedroom, or maybe she doesn't. I just don't think being able to not have sex for years indicates whether or not a person is going to lock someone else into a "dead bedroom" situation. But what do I know.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> I'm pretty sure they were married for like 5 minutes and got married on a talk show...if I remember correctly. Total publicity stunt. And where is that guy? I still remember his show, "This is the Tom Green show, it's not the Green Tom show..."
> 
> Anyways. I've always like Drew Barrymore. Ever since E.T.
> 
> Maybe she does keep people in a dead bedroom, or maybe she doesn't. I just don't think being able to not have sex for years indicates whether or not a person is going to lock someone else into a "dead bedroom" situation. But what do I know.


I've been a fan since Firestarter.❤‍🔥


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Plus, how could she be LD and the town bike?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> Plus, how could she be LD and the town bike?


the one situation a guy never wants to be in is where a woman is LD4U but the town bicycle for everyone else.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Plus, how could she be LD and the town bike?


Because there is very little margin of error for females in these threads. LOL Be sexually active and voracious, but DO NOT BE PROMISCUOUS! Be choosy with how many guys you're sleeping with, but for God's sake don't stop having sex between meaningful relationships! 

Oh man. I have to laugh. Can't win!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

QuietRiot said:


> Because there is very little margin of error for females in these threads. LOL Be sexually active and voracious, but DO NOT BE PROMISCUOUS! Be choosy with how many guys you're sleeping with, but for God's sake don't stop having sex between meaningful relationships!
> 
> Oh man. I have to laugh. Can't win!


I did a minute's worth of research and it looks like she had a bad phase with drugs but came out of it.

A lot of people have had similar experiences and Hollywood eats people alive, especially children.

I don't initially see that she is some kind of hohoho.😉


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> I did a minute's worth of research and it looks like she had a bad phase with drugs but came out of it.
> 
> A lot of people have had similar experiences and Hollywood eats people alive, especially children.
> 
> I don't initially see that she is some kind of hohoho.😉


I think she was emancipated pretty early because her mother was a hot mess (ya don't say putting your kid in Hollywood at 3 years old), and she had no supervision and lots of money through her teen years. What could go wrong?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a little confused about the small margin for error that women get on these threads.

I suppose I don't pay attention to posts that don't make me react strongly in the negative or that I like.

I've also never been too ruffled about a woman's past either so there is that.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I'm a little confused about the small margin for error that women get on these threads.
> 
> I suppose I don't pay attention to posts that don't make me react strongly in the negative or that I like.
> 
> I've also never been too ruffled about a woman's past either so there is that.


It is a select few that will chime in and say things while the majority do not. 

If everyone on TAM spoke in every thread, there would be a lot less of "all men" and "all women". Problem is, people that say certain things stick out. 

I get where QR is coming from on the small margin of error. Thing is though, most men are NOT saying the requirements for that small margin of error.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It is a select few that will chime in and say things while the majority do not.
> 
> If everyone on TAM spoke in every thread, there would be a lot less of "all men" and "all women". Problem is, people that say certain things stick out.
> 
> I get where QR is coming from on the small margin of error. Thing is though, most men are NOT saying the requirements for that small margin of error.


I only speak for myself when I say dating a woman that can go years without sex is a red flag, *for me*. I'll never understand how one person's opinion can fire up the masses. Isn't that what we are all here for? Questions, stories and opinions? If not, it would make for a very boring site.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Did she cheat on him?
> 
> I haven't researched her personal life at all.


Not sure if he cheated, but the dude was an absolute loser. I figured if she hooked up with him, her choice in men was pretty bad.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

No my point is that TAM is just different from the "wild" and it makes me laugh sometimes. I've learned a lot about the ways certain people think and feel about subjects, especially males. I am not offended at all, it find it funny that opinions on women's sexual desire or promiscuity swing wildly in many directions. I am not taking it personally or offensively, I find this thread interesting honestly, and I also don't judge any man at all for having red flags in dating regardless of what that red flag is. If a man doesn't prefer brown hair or size 9 feet and dismisses me because of that, I can't take it personally in the same way I wouldn't take this personally and was dismissed from dating because of it.

But if you view it from a birds eye... it's very funny to see all the perspectives put together on these threads. There are themes that come up, I don't take anything here that seriously. 

Not judging you AT ALL @RebuildingMe, if anything it's helped me to know that if or when I start dating in the future... the conversation about these matters has to come sooner rather than later. Maybe not in the first 10 minutes but pretty quickly.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RebuildingMe said:


> I only speak for myself when I say dating a woman that can go years without sex is a red flag, *for me*. I'll never understand how one person's opinion can fire up the masses. Isn't that what we are all here for? Questions, stories and opinions? If not, it would make for a very boring site.


Maybe she sat on top of the washer on spin cycle a lot. You know, throw in one tennis shoe only, get that wobble action going.

If the lid has that raised bubble-top small opening in the lid top middle to add softener, that may be sufficient. 

🤣🤣 I can't say that with a straight face, I'm lying there. I don't know really if such washer lids are made.

But a great idea I think!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> No my point is that TAM is just different from the "wild" and it makes me laugh sometimes. I've learned a lot about the ways certain people think and feel about subjects, especially males. I am not offended at all, it find it funny that opinions on women's sexual desire or promiscuity swing wildly in many directions. I am not taking it personally or offensively, I find this thread interesting honestly, and I also don't judge any man at all for having red flags in dating regardless of what that red flag is. If a man doesn't prefer brown hair or size 9 feet and dismisses me because of that, I can't take it personally in the same way I wouldn't take this personally and was dismissed from dating because of it.
> 
> But if you view it from a birds eye... it's very funny to see all the perspectives put together on these threads. There are themes that come up, I don't take anything here that seriously.
> 
> Not judging you AT ALL @RebuildingMe, if anything it's helped me to know that if or when I start dating in the future... the conversation about these matters has to come sooner rather than later. Maybe not in the first 10 minutes but pretty quickly.


Yes. I agree if I ever dated again TAM has illuminated the issues I’d look for and avoid. Of course figuring out what’s what early is always better.

But honestly I’m not sure I’d ever date again. This site makes finding a quality relationship look daunting if not impossible.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Maybe she sat on top of the washer on spin cycle a lot. You know, throw in one tennis shoe only, get that wobble action going.
> 
> If the lid has that raised bubble-top small opening in the lid top middle to add softener, that may be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Ok, I literally have to sit on my washing machine to keep it from walking across the laundry room when I'm washing bath mats. I have never once gotten aroused by my washing machine though. LOL this made me laugh so hard. Apparently I need to switch to a Korean brand? LOL


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Anastasia6 said:


> Yes. I agree if I ever dated again TAM has illuminated the issues I’d look for and avoid. Of course figuring out what’s what early is always better.
> 
> But honestly I’m not sure I’d ever date again. This site makes finding a quality relationship look daunting if not impossible.


Welcome to my reality! I still have to hope that out of the many, many men getting divorced from crappy wives, there is one out there that will "fit". (Not in a "that's what she said" way, in a personality and morals way LOL)


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> But honestly I’m not sure I’d ever date again. This site makes finding a quality relationship look daunting if not impossible.


this is a very interesting perspective and I can understand from your point of view. It makes sense.
You have a very strong relationship with your husband (which is awesome, btw). Finding someone at your husband’s level would be rather difficult so I can see how you would get the impression that finding another quality man would be impossible.


my perspective is the complete opposite. TAM has completely flipped my view of the world as well. For example, my mind was completely blown when I came here and learned that women enjoy sex. Yeah. I just said that. I honestly did NOT know that information before coming here. My exwife made sure to tell me often that women do not have sex with their husbands.

TAM actually gives me a ton of hope. I think there are awesome women everywhere!

we just come from two different perspectives. The bar for you is set very high due to your high quality partner. My bar is set dangerously low due to how bad my exwife was.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> Ok, I literally have to sit on my washing machine to keep it from walking across the laundry room when I'm washing bath mats. I have never once gotten aroused by my washing machine though. LOL this made me laugh so hard. Apparently I need to switch to a Korean brand? LOL


get on the ground and level your washer. It’s the little feet that can screw in or unscrew so that all the legs are even on the ground.
Done and done.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LATERILUS79 said:


> this is a very interesting perspective and I can understand from your point of view. It makes sense.
> You have a very strong relationship with your husband (which is awesome, btw). Finding someone at your husband’s level would be rather difficult so I can see how you would get the impression that finding another quality man would be impossible.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Your ex would have her silly little butt kicked by Mrs. Conan on that subject.😋


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> Hahahaha! Your ex would have her silly little butt kicked by Mrs. Conan on that subject.😋


Like I said. TAM gives me a ton of hope. It really takes so very little to please me and yet there are people like my exwife that will fight the simplest of things.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> My bar is set dangerously low due to how bad my exwife was.


Funny, my bar has been raised a bit since I've been on TAM. I've also realized that many. many people are suffering though poor marriages for various reasons. I was no exception. I agree with you that I am forever grateful that TAM was the push I needed to get out of the limbo hell I was in for 3 years, at least.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Who's the person that likes starting new threads? Maybe he/she can do one..."How much money would it take for you to go without sex for 1 year?"


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

SCDad01 said:


> Who's the person that likes starting new threads? Maybe he/she can do one..."How much money would it take for you to go without sex for 1 year?"


A LOT.

Pretty much more than I can imagine.

Then again, if I had a million dollars, I'd do two chicks at the same time. 

JUST JOKING!!! Here, this will help for reference.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

LATERILUS79 said:


> get on the ground and level your washer. It’s the little feet that can screw in or unscrew so that all the legs are even on the ground.
> Done and done.


The balance is perfect it is even “level” on the diagonals. It’s bath mats, they get super heavy and no matter what make the washer “walk” on the spin cycle. If I don’t sit on it, it will start walking, and then stop spinning because it’s unbalanced. 

SORRY FOR THE THREDJACK!!! It’s Ragnar’s fault.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

QuietRiot said:


> The balance is perfect it is even “level” on the diagonals. It’s bath mats, they get super heavy and no matter what make the washer “walk” on the spin cycle. If I don’t sit on it, it will start walking, and then stop spinning because it’s unbalanced.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE THREDJACK!!! It’s Ragnar’s fault.


dammit. I have to continue this for one more post. Sorry folks. 

Put in an equal amount of bath mats on either said so that the bin stays in "somewhat" balance. This is what I do with my pillows. If I throw them in there all willy-nilly then the wobble o' death will occur.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just because one can be have their sex drives in hibernation doesn't mean that it's gone. My sex drive is in hibernation right now.

However, if the right buttons are pushed consistently over time and someone kicks starts my engine there's no stopping the next trainwreck! Like what happened to me this year 😑

Better it's not pushed at all when single, unless I find someone worth it and not only because I'm horny.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

QuietRiot said:


> Welcome to my reality! I still have to hope that out of the many, many men getting divorced from crappy wives, there is one out there that will "fit". (Not in a "that's what she said" way, in a personality and morals way LOL)


In a way I kind of think there is some kind of “Relationship Industrial Complex” where there is darn near a world wide conspiracy taking place to make everyone think they are going to die alone and get eaten by their cats. 

If you read these pages or look at anything on the internet or listen to a single podcast, you would think that all 7 billion people on the planet are living in total isolation and despair.

You think it sounds bleak for women, but in the Manosphere men are literally being told that no woman will touch a man under 6 ft tall that doesn’t have a 6-figure income or a 6-pack and at bare minimum of 6 inches downtown. 

That has created an entire sun culture of InCels and MGTOWs.

but yet when I sit and take inventory of all the people I personally know in real life over 30, Only a few are unpartnered and most of them are at least dating. And of the very few that aren’t, it’s largely by either choice or some kind of temporary circumstance that is making it impractical at the moment.

I know there are single people out there. But I do not know of very many at all that are at least healthy and have rudimentary social skills that are completely alone and lonely.

if someone can put in the effort to not be morbidly obese, take regular showers, comb their hair, were clean clothes and have the social skills to have an actual conversation with somebody, They are at least in the game.

much of media makes it out to be an impossible dream.

But in reality the people that want to be with someone and are willing to at least lift a finger instead of b1tch and whine about no good men/women in the world, are in the game.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> In a way I kind of think there is some kind of “Relationship Industrial Complex” where there is darn near a world wide conspiracy taking place to make everyone think they are going to die alone and get eaten by their cats.
> 
> If you read these pages or look at anything on the internet or listen to a single podcast, you would think that all 7 billion people on the planet are living in total isolation and despair.
> 
> ...


To the bolded, that's funny lol!

36-26-36 and 6x6x6 lol!


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> In a way I kind of think there is some kind of “Relationship Industrial Complex” where there is darn near a world wide conspiracy taking place to make everyone think they are going to die alone and get eaten by their cats.
> 
> If you read these pages or look at anything on the internet or listen to a single podcast, you would think that all 7 billion people on the planet are living in total isolation and despair.
> 
> ...


Well said. I do think we tend to catastrophize as humans, and generalize. I think when you boil it down to just how many humans there are in the world... It would be difficult to NOT meet someone with at least some general 'fittedness' wouldn't it? I don't think it is then any stretch to think at some point, you will run across another human who is a great fit. That's kind of what I'm thinking lately. There is also work to be done to assess what kind of human being I want to be and be matched with before that even happens but that's a different story, and hence why I'm ok not having sex for years.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

QuietRiot said:


> The balance is perfect it is even “level” on the diagonals. It’s bath mats, they get super heavy and no matter what make the washer “walk” on the spin cycle. If I don’t sit on it, it will start walking, and then stop spinning because it’s unbalanced.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE THREDJACK!!! It’s Ragnar’s fault.


I think we're on to something! Lid modifications soon available on Amazon. Comes with one shoe!
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Not said:


> I went 7 years celibate at the end of my marriage. It had to happen because neither one of us was "all in" in that way anymore. Sex with each other would have been a horribly bizarre experience. We hung in there for the kids. Soooo, not much different than Barrymore in that I had other situations that took precedence over my sex life.
> 
> I was definitely not low drive nor did I somehow shut my switch off. I suffered in a sense but at the same time I didn't because it was a conscious choice I made for myself. Drew is going to wear some poor guy out once she gets back out into dating land. I feel for him lol!


I went for nearly 10. Some years not even birthday whoopie. Looking back, I realize some of what I thought was my chronic illness was really depression. Thank goodness for TAM, or I might have been afraid to move forward with life and stayed stuck.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

TXTrini said:


> I went for nearly 10. Some years not even birthday whoopie. Looking back, I realize some of what I thought was my chronic illness was really depression. Thank goodness for TAM, or I might have been afraid to move forward with life and stayed stuck.


Ugh. 10 years. I’m sorry lady ☹

Isn’t there a difference in choosing to go years and years versus being forced to by a no drive souse? Barrymore is opting out of sex. I doubt when she opts back in it will last for long. Bait and switch by someone worth 125M?


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> Ugh. 10 years. I’m sorry lady ☹
> 
> Isn’t there a difference in choosing to go years and years versus being forced to by a no drive souse? Barrymore is opting out of sex. I doubt when she opts back in it will last for long. Bait and switch by someone worth 125M?


Wait, you wouldn’t marry her for a little piece of that pie? 😉 Dang, she’s done well for herself.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> Ugh. 10 years. I’m sorry lady ☹
> 
> Isn’t there a difference in choosing to go years and years versus being forced to by a no drive souse? Barrymore is opting out of sex. I doubt when she opts back in it will last for long. Bait and switch by someone worth 125M?


Well, I can't blame it 100% on him; I chose to stay, no one forced me. What do you do when someone guilt-trips you and asks you if sex is more important than love? If you'd bail on them if they couldn't function due to medical reasons later on? 

Anyway, it's fine, I've made peace with it. It's nice to be around a dude who pops up to say hi often, I'd forgotten what that was like 😂 .

$125M? Hmm, she was having an open marriage with one of her husbands too, so you'd get the money and the honey one way or the other!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

TXTrini said:


> I went for nearly 10. Some years not even birthday whoopie. Looking back, I realize some of what I thought was my chronic illness was really depression. Thank goodness for TAM, or I might have been afraid to move forward with life and stayed stuck.


Me too. Living that long with no form of affection or human connection did a number on me. I feel I became quite cold emotionally and adopted a mindset that I didn’t need anyone for anything. I guess, in essence, I became what I was living.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> I went for nearly 10. Some years not even birthday whoopie. Looking back, I realize some of what I thought was my chronic illness was really depression. Thank goodness for TAM, or I might have been afraid to move forward with life and stayed stuck.


The only time I went 10 years without was the first 10 of my life!😵‍💫

I could probably go quite a ways without sex but not wanking.😉


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

My wife said “challenge accepted.” 😅

At least she is saying it up front so the next guy knows what to expect. It it’s Hollywood, so people would say or do anything to make a click.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Like many of us she probably prefers porn and masturbation over partner sex.


----------

